# The Sigma 35mm Art is Toasting Canon's?



## omarmagdi (Sep 17, 2014)

The Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM 'A' is really toasting the Canon 35mm f/1.4L in IQ, Vignetting, and PRICE! ATM it sounds like a huge bargain. I am still hesitant because of the Rumors and Patients regarding the MKII 35mm L.

Do you guys think or have any secret info regarding the new 35mm and if canon is speeding up their process to release, since everybody is leaning towards sigma since the new 35 and 50mms A by Sigma?


----------



## NancyP (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, this Sigma Art 35 f/1.4 is a great lens on my 6D. It is a "stellar" astro-landscape lens as well. (sorry). Canon 35 f/2 IS might be better for some people.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 17, 2014)

The optical performance is really good, but several people have reported about AF consistency issues here, even after going through 2-3-4 copies of the 35A and 50A lenses.

The amount of issues have at been enough to at least discourage myself from looking further into getting a 50A at the moment.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 18, 2014)

omarmagdi said:


> Do you guys think or have any secret info regarding the new 35mm and if canon is speeding up their process to release, since everybody is leaning towards sigma since the new 35 and 50mms A by Sigma?



CR is probably the wrong place to look for secret info regards Canon's release schedule, if your looking for opinions, biased or otherwise, right place.

I have both the Canon 35f/1.4 & the Art 35f/1.4, both have their plusses, the Canon for straight up Bokeh is unbeatable, this Lens just renders background way better than the Art, colour rendition is better as well.

But for sharpness the Art is clearly a winner, so I tend to use the Art for general street scenes, the Canon for Portrait & Landscape Images.

I've had very few OOF Images with the Canon 35f/1.4, the Art 35f/1.4 is a different story, it does have more issues with AF than the Canon, I tend to use the Art with Manual Focus where possible.

I won't buy another Sigma Lens based on the 35 Art & the reports regards the 50 Art, I'll live in hope that Canon & Zeiss can come to some sort of arrangement regards licensing AF, Zeiss lenses on a Canon Body that has AF ?? Heaven in a lens.

Not sure what numbers Canon have sold on the 35f/1.4, but I'm reasonably sure the numbers "Toast" the numbers of Sigma 35Art lenses sold to date, and when Canon release a 35f/1.4 II, it'll "Re Toast" Sigma's sales, see, biased opinion .


----------



## BLFPhoto (Sep 18, 2014)

My experience is that neither my 35 Art or my friend's is any more or less reliable in AF than my 35 f1.4L that I've had for more than a decade. 

I don't know which lens I like more at this point. They are different, and both very effective.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 18, 2014)

BLFPhoto said:


> My experience is that neither my 35 Art or my friend's is any more or less reliable in AF than my 35 f1.4L that I've had for more than a decade.
> 
> I don't know which lens I like more at this point. They are different, and both very effective.



I tried both lenses Canon 35L and Sigma 35A and went to take the Canon f2 IS (non-L). It is sharper, lighter and the IS for street photography, outdoor portraiture and candit photos is fenomenal


----------



## gigabellone (Sep 18, 2014)

I have the Sigma 35A, and can't stop singing it's praises. Maybe i was extremely lucky, but my sample hasn't got any problems focusing, with any AF point, on my 6D. Or maybe i'm not as picky as the average CR forums user. 
Anyway, i was so positively impressed by the 35A that i was almost certain i would have got the Sigma 50A as well, but i must admit that it's getting a lot more "bad focus" reports from the user, and this scared me. It could be that on a 35mm long lens the DoF is higher, thus the focusing imperfections may pass undetected, contrary to the less forgiving longer focal length of the 50A.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 18, 2014)

I have not had any problems with my Sigma 35 either. Very happy with the lens. More often than not, that's the lens that is stuck to my camera when I go out.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 18, 2014)

If you think about it... like any kind of review (tripadvisor springs to mind) the majority of comments are either amazing or crap, as people generally comment if it falls into one of the two categories.

If i had to choose between the two to buy (i have neither), i would try to pick up a second hand 35L, if i could not do that or get a good deal on it, then i would get the sigma... the L lenses last and the longevity of the sigma is yet unknown. if i really needed a 35, i would get the f/2 as i would be using it for street mainly, and i think it is more discrete. 

I guess it also depends on what else you have... I have the 24L and 40 pancake, i find that a winning combo!


----------



## Foxdude (Sep 18, 2014)

I have had the Sigma 35 art a year now. I liked it lot, but now it is on sale. It is indeed very sharp and contrasty, but I'm looking forward to get the Canon 35IS because of it's weight, size, IS and also very good IQ. Many people also prefer the bokeh of 35IS. It is also cheaper.


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 18, 2014)

gigabellone said:


> I have the Sigma 35A, and can't stop singing it's praises. Maybe i was extremely lucky, but my sample hasn't got any problems focusing, with any AF point, on my 6D. Or maybe i'm not as picky as the average CR forums user.
> Anyway, i was so positively impressed by the 35A that i was almost certain i would have got the Sigma 50A as well, but i must admit that it's getting a lot more "bad focus" reports from the user, and this scared me. It could be that on a 35mm long lens the DoF is higher, thus the focusing imperfections may pass undetected, contrary to the less forgiving longer focal length of the 50A.



My copy had pretty severe focus shift based on focusing distance. In the past I would have gotten rid of it but with the Sigma USB dock + MagicLantern's DotTune I was able to get the lens dialed in so that it's as consistent in focus as my 24-70ii.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 18, 2014)

omarmagdi said:


> since everybody is leaning towards sigma since the new 35 and 50mms A by Sigma?



Please qualify this, then I'll provide a response.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 18, 2014)

omarmagdi said:


> since everybody is leaning towards sigma since the new 35 and 50mms A by Sigma?



That's a bit of an overstatement. Some photographers like the Sigma lenses, other photographers like other manufacturers, and some photographers prefer Canon lenses.

And each type of photographer is making the right decision....for them.


----------



## TeT (Sep 18, 2014)

I shoot mostly in the f4 to f8 range so the 35 IS was the ticket for me over the other 2. BUT the 35L has the best creamy OOF backgrounds of the 3, although the OOF points on the 35 IS are round where the other 2 are notably straight sided (sorry lost my technical jargon handbook)

FYI: I have spent time with all 3 lenses on a 6D


----------



## zlatko (Sep 18, 2014)

TeT said:


> I shoot mostly in the f4 to f8 range so the 35 IS was the ticket for me over the other 2. BUT the 35L has the best creamy OOF backgrounds of the 3, although the OOF points on the 35 IS are round where the other 2 are notably straight sided (sorry lost my technical jargon handbook)



The 35/2 IS is my choice too, although I agree the 35L has the best creamy OOF backgrounds.


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 18, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> And each type of photographer is making the right decision....for them.



Except for Tokina with their new 70-200, a.k.a. the flare machine.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 19, 2014)

raptor3x said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > And each type of photographer is making the right decision....for them.
> ...



I am sure there are photographers who like that lens too. Togs are a strange and diverse breed. ;D


----------

